# service manual for IH 444



## turso (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello I am looking for a service manual for IH 444 and wondered if you could point me in the right direction. I just got this tractor and i want to service it such as greasing all the fittings and such ....thanks for the help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Turso! I looked at ebay and discovered this......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/I-T-Shop-Ma...480840?hash=item1e8e10be48:g:wwEAAOxyOalTZrLh

I hope that fulfills your needs. Certainly cheap enough. Good luck.


----------



## turso (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the help I have that manual ......what i am looking for is the servicing one like where ot grease and things like that .one thing in particual where and how to grease the throw out bearing


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

turso said:


> Thanks for the help I have that manual ......what i am looking for is the servicing one like where ot grease and things like that .one thing in particual where and how to grease the throw out bearing


Apparently it's not a very thorough manual! Have you looked at youtube for a tutorial on that particular task? Sometimes that youtube will surprise you!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Turso,

You want an Operator's Manual. This is a reproduction of the manual that originally came with the tractor, providing the new owner with operating & maintenance requirements for an IH 444. I see one on ebay for $18. There should be other internet sources as well.

eBay item number: 271668456735

Unfortunately, an I&T shop manual doesn't go into operating & maintenance items.


----------



## turso (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the help never thought of you tube great idea.
and the operators manual i was calling it by the wrong name and so it is ebay i will go! 
I just got this tractor and i have been having a blast with it...so far i have had to replace all the tie rod ends which i know when i bought it .
I really enjoy working on it .
Thanks again..
Tommy


----------

